# seeking pet-friendly resort references



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm trying to plan ahead for next season, but need to find a place that is pet-friendly. We have a purebred German Shepherd we may breed so we don't want to get him neutered and it seems that even Whissler requires them to be neutered (in order to have doggy daycare)... does anyone else travel/vacation with pets? I'd like to plan a week-long vacation.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hotels or cabins or resort accomodations? what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

T.J. said:


> hotels or cabins or resort accomodations? what exactly are you looking for?


All the above. Just checking out all our options available to us. We've stayed in a cabin with him before, and we've also stayed in a really nice spa place that allowed dogs... but both places were far away from the snow and I'd like to be able to plan a snowboarding vacation and bring him with us... and just seems like a lot of places don't advertise if they are dog-friendly or not, have to do some researching...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've used vrbo.com before and it will usually tell you right in the description of the listing if its pet friendly or not.

pet friendly hotel chains
petswelcome.com]petswelcome.com Listings

pet friendly ski resorts:
petswelcome.com Ski Resort Listings


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

If you decide to go to Crested Butte, i highly recommend the Ruby. Crested Butte Lodging at its Best! The Ruby of Crested Butte Bed and Breakfast I dont think they have a requirement regarding spaying/neutering. They are located in the town, not the mountain, but there is a super convenient shuttle that runs every 15 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

not resorts, but red lion inn's don't care what type of dog or if it's fixed, but there is an extra charge for dogs over 30lbs. We've also done doggy day care in Dillion, CO and they didn't ask about 'fixed' or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the cheapest doggie day care we found in CB was st Oh Be Dogful pet ranch. Oh Be Dogful Pet Ranch


----------

